# The effect of outer space on the human body



## Brian G Turner (Dec 30, 2006)

Darn interesting read:
Damn Interesting » Outer Space Exposure

That's the long version, but just for the record, here's the shorter summary:



> When the human body is suddenly exposed to the vacuum of space, a number of injuries begin to occur immediately. Though they are relatively minor at first, they accumulate rapidly into a life-threatening combination. The first effect is the expansion of gases within the lungs and digestive tract due to the reduction of external pressure. A victim of explosive decompression greatly increases their chances of survival simply by exhaling within the first few seconds, otherwise death is likely to occur once the lungs rupture and spill bubbles of air into the circulatory system. Such a life-saving exhalation might be due to a shout of surprise, though it would naturally go unheard where there is no air to carry it.
> 
> In the absence of atmospheric pressure water will spontaneously convert into vapor, which would cause the moisture in a victim's mouth and eyes to quickly boil away. The same effect would cause water in the muscles and soft tissues of the body to evaporate, prompting some parts of the body to swell to twice their usual size after a few moments. This bloating may result in some superficial bruising due to broken capillaries, but it would not be sufficient to break the skin.
> 
> ...


----------



## BookStop (Dec 30, 2006)

I find it intersting that 'there are no recorded instances of successful resusitation beyond that threshhold (90sec)'. I'm hoping those incidences where too much time made recovery impossible were accidental and not part of 'tests'- I need to reda the whole article.

I do like the way the article called volunteers adventurous instead of insane


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 7, 2018)

Am wondering if I should move this into the Writer's Resources section, for our SF writers.


----------



## LordOfWizards (Jan 7, 2018)

Brian G Turner said:


> Am wondering if I should move this into the Writer's Resources section, for our SF writers.



Not a bad idea at all. Perhaps a new thread in the General Writing Discussion Category, like "Hard science for SF writers".


----------



## night_wrtr (Mar 15, 2018)

A couple of articles to add in here. One for long term "normal" space exposure, such as an extended trip to mars, by NASA's research program, and another in the same category of the unprotected body.

The Human Body in Space

Lost In Space Without a Spacesuit? Here's What Would Happen (Podcast)


----------



## K. Riehl (Mar 28, 2018)

Astronaut studied for a year on the space station, found a 7% change in genes that turned on and off due to living in weightlessness.

After 1 year in space, NASA astronaut’s DNA no longer matches his twin


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 4, 2018)

K. Riehl said:


> Astronaut studied for a year on the space station, found a 7% change in genes that turned on and off due to living in weightlessness.
> 
> After 1 year in space, NASA astronaut’s DNA no longer matches his twin


We did this on another thread. The title is misleading. Dna remains a perfect match. Gene expression has changed as would be expected.


----------

